# Heart Palpitations and IBS



## Guest (Mar 21, 2001)

Lately, I've been having heart palpitations before I pass gas or have a bowel movement. Had an ECG recently, it was normal. Talked to the Dr. about it and he didn't seem concerned. Anyone else experiencing this symptom? I've never had heart problems in my life, am nearing 50 and am female.


----------



## mitchell goldstein (Apr 6, 1999)

i believe the valsalva maneuver can reproduce certain cardiac arrhythmia's. to really pinpoint what's going on ask your doctor if he has any problem with you wearing a holter monitor(usually for 24 hours). it probably will provide nothing but piece of mind but you can't be certain.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Isim, Hi & welcome!







Ok, yeah I've got the heart mombos too, but they don't happen when yours do. Usually when I'm at "rest" I notice them. I have a family history of heart problems & I'm currently being treated for hypertension. For lots of reasons I haven't yet mentioned these things to my Dr. yet. It just recently occurred to me that this might be something to mention to him. I was chalking it up to stress & was under the impression everyone gets them. But obviously now I'm thinking, & gonna be doing, different. I'm awaiting a call back from him. I would imagine if your Dr. isn't concerned after the ECG that perhaps it IS nothing to worry about. However, clearly I'm blind here on this & wouldn't want to be leading you ANYWHERE. But one thing I DO know is, if you have concerns, express them to your Dr. If that Dr. doesn't listen, or perhaps is unwilling to answer questions or is condescending toward you in his/her demeanor, you always have the option of taking your business elsewhere. For what its worth coming from me the "blind" one.







BQ


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2001)

Thanks for the information so far. Also, I forgot to mention that 3 wks ago I started taking Prinivil for high blood pressure.


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

I have Mitral Valve Prolapse syndrome with a history of Tacycardia. Palpitations is one of my major problems especially when I take new meds--some meds will cause palps. Check with your doctor or pharmacist about this. Also if I have a day of alot of trips to the bathroom (loose stools) I get the palps too. Can't explain it but I have had so many tests and all were OK. Stress can bring them on too. The Holter Monitor is a great way to confirm your activities throughout the day and night and how your heart is working. Good luck and feel better!


----------



## LadyM (Feb 17, 2001)

I, too, have Mitral Valve Prolapse and since my gallbladder surgery from which I have had tons of problems since, my heart flutters alot and beats faster, more than it ever did before and it is always when my stomach is gassy or my bowels are in an uproar which in turns causes me gas. I have talked to three doctors about this and all three said it was gas causing it. It has something to do with the vagus nerve being irritated by gas and that in turn causes heart palps and flutters. I don't know if you are meaning by papitations that you are having fast heartrate or flutters. The flutters have almost drove me mad since I had surgery and the only thing that helps is taking gas medicine. There are some days I have them all day long, not fun at all to be sick at tummy, gassy, having ibs symptoms and then have your heart going haywired too and sometimes gas will just make my heart beat funny. It is all connected but some doctors do not know that. To do a search engine on paps and the tummy, type in vagus nerves and Pvc's or something to that effect. I did some research and came across of a page at a heart forum that had a thread where lots of people where on there talking about where they have paps and gas at the same time, I even printed it out, it makes me feel better to know I am not alone with the heart problems and gas. Who would have known that gas can cause your heart to flutter, beat funny, or race. Hope this info helps. God Bless.


----------



## Maria Z (Feb 20, 2001)

I get the heart "arythmias" I call them. They come up out of the blue, and they are very frightning. I'll be walking at the mall, no stress or anything, and all of a sudden, it feels as if my heart skips a beat. I've had an ECG, and they did not see mitral valve prolapse problems. It does feel like an electrical charge sometimes, and I can even feel that electricity going down my leg sometimes. Other times, it comes on so strong and I get a racing heart. It's very scary. Not sure if I should see a cardiologist or if it is in fact related to the IBS.Maria


----------



## Sequoia (Feb 28, 2001)

It is always good to have the upper endoscopy run to rule out what could possibly be going on there,that not always shows with standard testing~!! My upper GI series told nothing! When I was scoped, I had esophagitis,reflux,a hiatal hernia and gastrisis-I take meds.-high dose Zantac has been the best so far-but I'm going to have the surgery for the reflux problem-fix the hernia and create a new LES valve.They told me nothing was wrong and when a different doc went in with the scope-he told me the score! Reflux for some people can be silent (no heartburn)but,if its there you can have palpatations from it too!


----------



## Sequoia (Feb 28, 2001)

Acid reflux and Silent acid reflux,(no heartburn),some hiatal hernias,can stimilate the vagus nerve too,causing palpatations.I believe anyone having heart problems,should further investigate their health through upper endoscope,to rule out any other circumstances. Best regards****


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2001)

I was suffering quite badly from these last year, during a time when my health wasn't the best,and believe a lot of it was stress related (that S word again!) I still get the flutters every now and again, usually when resting. I also had problems a few years back, which was related to coffee intake. I was working in a male environment and trying to keep up with their consumption leading to nearly 8 or more cups of coffee a day. Needless to say the poor old heart was racing big time!I've had an ecg in the past and my blood pressure is excellent. My doc was not too worried - she said it is a lot more common than people realise, especially for women. If you are getting pain with it though, do get it checked out.Kylie


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2001)

When I went to my internist for my last blood pressure check, I complained about tachycardia and rapid heart beat. I have been on BP meds for about 8 months and was worried. Well, he pulled many blood tests and that's when we discovered I am severely anemic and that was causing the problem. Had to have the transfusion and it helped. Just found out the bleeding was from my hemmies. To be safe I wore a Holter Heart Monitor for 24 hours and had a heart Echo done. Everything was fine there. Your palpitations could be from any number of things and should be checked out further. If this doctor won't do it, find another one. Hope you feel better soon. Sharon[This message has been edited by Smilin Sharon (edited 03-25-2001).]


----------

